# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Kerry Center | 144m x 2 | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









Qianhai Kerry Centre


Located on Qianhai Bay, the Qianhai Kerry Centre sets a new standard for neighborhood living, interweaving the scenic environment of the Shenzhen waterfront with high-density, multi-layered, urban development.




www.kpf.com





Located in Qianhai, design by KPF














































06/04/22 by lj501387499


----------

